# Osage Orange Wood Duck Call



## ghost1066 (Jan 22, 2014)

Not to be confused with David's 5' duck call this one is only 3 1/2" total. I know it is hard to tell them apart but this one really is smaller. 

I like these since I can use them for turkey locator calls, too.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice. Nice finish. Rick


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice. Nice finish. Rick


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks great!!! One of my favorite woods


----------

